# Full blooded deer head?



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

We did not get Ziggy from a breeder. We got him from a Chi mom who had what she believes two full blooded chis. She was told the mommy was fixed when she adopted her but obviously not! Just curious would you say he looks like a full blooded deer head?


View attachment 29202
View attachment 29210
View attachment 29218
View attachment 29226
View attachment 29234



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry for the overlaid just giving lots of angles! 
View attachment 29242
View attachment 29250
View attachment 29258
View attachment 29266
View attachment 29274

And a baby pic for good measure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my he was the cutest baby!
I think he is probably a mix though. He has an undershot jaw, which isn't generally seen on Chi's with longer muzzles, and the angles of his face don't seem all chi to me.
You could do a DNA test to find out for certain. He is very handsome however he is bred, I have a soft spot for brindles.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think he is a mix but I have no clue what he is mixed with.
He is adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

I think he's a mix too.. He's so adorable though!! He almost looks like a baby pit bull or some other big dog! His ears are chi, but his face isn't. How much does he weigh and how old is he right now?


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We just adore him. He's out first little dog. We've always had big boys. I don't mind if he's not full blooded because he's perfect anyway. 

He is 6 months old and maybe 6 pounds. He's full grown I believe. He's not gained in the last couple months. We've got him on a good food and want to maintain a healthy weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh alright! So he's pretty small! He's the cutest little thing


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with flowersnsunshine, theres a definite pitbull look to his face... hes very cute though nonetheless  gorgeous little man


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Dont know what he is but I do know he is awesomely handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

He is beautiful! I had a pitbull mix several years ago so I just loving the fact that he had a bit of that look in his his face! Big smooches to him!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

He is just so adorable!! He looks mostly Chihuahua but sometimes they are 3/4 Chihuahua and its very difficult to tell. I would say from the first pics he looks mostly chi. I would disagree as far as the pit bull mix he would be way more than 6 pounds if he had pit bull in him. 6lbs is the average for a Chihuahua, I have seen pure bred Chihuahuas with an under bite but they had the short nozzles. Maybe he has a little pug, either way it must be in the toy breed because he is small.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I was going to say mix too. I'm with you, mixed not mixed who cares, he's very handsome!!!!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

He is so adorable! I love those ears!

Cai is pure Chi and doesn't really fit the "deer" or "apple" head label. His head is more apple shaped but his muzzle is longer. He also has an underbite that I think is adorable, but of course I'm biased!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree he looks sort of mixed with a staffy or some sort of bull breed, might be where he got his brindle colouring from as well.
Very sweet looking.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I love the coloring too pretty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes he's definitely small like a chi. I don't really see pit bull myself. Maybe one of his parents is mixed somewhere down the line. I think maybe the coloring throws people off a bit. He's got the sweetest personality and isn't protective over just one of us but all four evenly, it's very sweet. Like I said it doesn't really matter to me but its something brought up often when we are in public and that's a lot because he goes just about everywhere with us. 

Thank you all for the comments and compliments! He's pretty special! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Whatever he is, he's awfully cute!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks a bit like a mix to me too, but he sure is adorable! :love4:


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

He looks like a mix to me too....but he is definitely 100% CUTE as a button!


----------

